# My Red S3 8p



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Folks!, I used to read a lot here in Vortex but I'd never posted my car so here it goes.... any suggestion will be appreciated.... cheers!:thumbup:

Mods:
Unitronic Stage 1+
Ecs Stage 5 bbk
Audi R8 18" replica wheels (not happy with this but I´ll change them soon)
Bilstein Pss10 coliovers
Haldex Gen2 Performance Module

Ps.... Sorry for my english :banghead:

Pics:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Freaking sick :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

So. Awesome.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

rickvw,

very nice looking vehicle.

What are your side skirts ?

Thanks,


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Ricardo:

Nice brakes! but still missing the RNS-E! 

BTW, I need you to check my car, it's doing crazy things when I press the gas while in neutral, RPMs drop, my guess it's the Unitronic sotfware. :what:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

That looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

that makes me want to cry! I want it so bad!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bronco said:


> rickvw,
> 
> very nice looking vehicle.
> 
> ...


Since it is an S3, my guess is that they are S3 skirts. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

damn, that is awesome.
especially love the interior


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn nice!


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

That's one sick looking S3. The R8 wheels looks great on it. If you don't want them, I'll gladly take them.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

seriously....that's one sweet ride.:thumbup:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Another S3 with 6 speed manual... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Do you folks must torture us poor souls in U.S of A?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

nice ride !

i don't think i have ever seen a S3 in red 

hey if its not to much trouble do you think you can get the part number for your S3 engine cover air assembly ?


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the wheels mate.
Car looks fantastic.
Love an S3 in red.


----------



## mre_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice, I love how nice and clean it looks. I know you don't like it, but I really like the R8 rims - I think they look bigger than 18".


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

agreed that the r8 rims are sick. not sure what the OP doesn't like about em!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Where are you located? I see U.S. CBP vehicle in one picture and what looks like maybe a CBP station in one of the backgrounds. Leads me to believe you're in U.S...? Is the car from Mexico?

Anyways, it's wicked sick. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

maverickar15 said:


> Another S3 with 6 speed manual... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


WAIT WHAT!?!?

OP said one of the mods is "*Haldex Gen2 Performance Module*"

So you CAN have your cake and eat it, too? AKA a clutch pedal _and_ AWD.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Where are you located? I see U.S. CBP vehicle in one picture and what looks like maybe a CBP station in one of the backgrounds. Leads me to believe you're in U.S...? Is the car from Mexico?
> 
> Anyways, it's wicked sick. :thumbup:


I'm guessing El Paso, Tejas


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Bronco said:


> rickvw,
> 
> very nice looking vehicle.
> 
> ...


Thanks!.......They are OEM S3 side skirts


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

TBomb said:


> I'm guessing El Paso, Tejas


That picture was at Laredo,TX


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice dude you live near there? I travel there occasionally for work. Is the car from mexico?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rickvw said:


> That picture was at Laredo,TX


Dang. I've never been to Laredo, didn't realize they have mountains there like that. I know they have them in El Paso 

So, how does it work driving your car in TX? I see vehicles with various Mexico plates all the time...how difficult would it be to buy a car in Mexico and then drive it over here? I'm not sure how insurance would work...that's my main concern.


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Dang. I've never been to Laredo, didn't realize they have mountains there like that. I know they have them in El Paso
> 
> So, how does it work driving your car in TX? I see vehicles with various Mexico plates all the time...how difficult would it be to buy a car in Mexico and then drive it over here? I'm not sure how insurance would work...that's my main concern.


Actually only the 2nd photo is at Laredo, the others are in Monterrey, Mexico........ almost once a week I have to go to Laredo for work


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like you have TX registration though, no?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Great looking car. Red is the best colour for the 8p S3.




rickvw said:


> any suggestion will be appreciated.... cheers!:thumbup:


Black optics grille and body coloured mirrors would be the only things i would change.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

rickvw said:


> H\
> Mods:
> Unitronic Stage 1+
> Ecs Stage 5 bbk
> ...


How is it possible to upgrade the S3 with a Haldex Gen 2 performance module given that the S3 has a Gen 4 Haldex unit?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> WAIT WHAT!?!?
> 
> OP said one of the mods is "*Haldex Gen2 Performance Module*"
> 
> So you CAN have your cake and eat it, too? AKA a clutch pedal _and_ AWD.


Well the .:R has the same drivetrain as the S3 and it is only going to be availble in manual in Can/US. OTOH, the TT-S is only available with DSG, while the TT-RS will only be available with manual. 

VAG seems to pick/choose what cars get what trans options, and they only seem to choose one for some of these cars, for Can/US. All of these cars have both transmission choices in Europe, just not here.



LWNY said:


> How is it possible to upgrade the S3 with a Haldex Gen 2 performance module given that the S3 has a Gen 4 Haldex unit?


That gen S3 was designed in 05/06 (debuted as MY06 model I believe), 4th gen Haldex wasn't available until later (Saab was the first to use it I believe). 

Though I guess it's possible they could have used a 4th gen unit if the car was an 08, I doubt they would have changed it until the facelift S3 in MY09...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

LWNY said:


> How is it possible to upgrade the S3 with a Haldex Gen 2 performance module given that the S3 has a Gen 4 Haldex unit?


facelift cars have GenIV

09 A3 3.2q
09+ A3 2.0Tq
09+ S3 

etc


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I'm guessing El Paso, Tejas


I was about to call BS on that. lol.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> That gen S3 was designed in 05/06 (debuted as MY06 model I believe), 4th gen Haldex wasn't available until later (Saab was the first to use it I believe).
> 
> Though I guess it's possible they could have used a 4th gen unit if the car was an 08, I doubt they would have changed it until the facelift S3 in MY09...





Maitre Absolut said:


> facelift cars have GenIV
> 
> 09 A3 3.2q
> 09+ A3 2.0Tq
> ...


From my understanding, the S3 was the first Audi to come out with the Gen IV. Maybe the 2 door came out earlier. But the sportback definitely had the Gen IV.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*a3*

love this hatchback...question where did you get those carbon fiber door panel inserts from?? i love them


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

No es 'carbonfiber'...

Esta "Piano black".


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

LWNY said:


> But the sportback definitely had the Gen IV.


And the sportback didn't come until the facelift


----------



## MR. TACOMPTON (Aug 5, 2011)

That car is sick


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

LWNY said:


> From my understanding, the S3 was the first Audi to come out with the Gen IV. Maybe the 2 door came out earlier. But the sportback definitely had the Gen IV.


 GenIV is only available in the S3 09+


----------

